# New puppy pics!! 5weeks old.



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi everybody, just wanted to share new pictures of litter i will choose from. Here are the boys!


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

*And here are the girls!*

Havent met them yet, but that sable boy sure gets my attention lol. The first girl is very small, and the breeder is actually a little worried about her


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

*2 more of the black and white boy*

Shows his markings  He has nice long hair already...


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Brody and I are still voting for the B&W boy! (but they are all adorable)


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

They are adorable. Good luck with your selection. Will the breeder be recommending according to temperament, personality, gender, etc. or are you just picking the one you want? I hope the breeder will give you guidance. Bet you're counting the days.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

DON'T pick based on color... especially if it's your first. What ever color you end up with will quickly become "the best". Also remember that that sable puppy will probably be mostly white at a year, and close to all white by 2 years. He's already very light.

Have the breeder help you pick the personality that will fit best into your family! Girls vs. boys doesn't matter much either with this breed! I was very lucky to get my Kodi, because his breeder had a waiting list for girls, and then ended up with a litter of 5 boys!!!


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

Yeah i definitely will be getting the breeders input! I want a calm, medium energy, sociable pup  I have had dominant dogs before, and i can deal with that....but i don't want to lol. I have little grandchildren who visit from time to time, so it is important to pick a medium energy who doesnt seem too fearful or shy and one who is sociable.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

yatesja said:


> Yeah i definitely will be getting the breeders input! I want a calm, medium energy, sociable pup  I have had dominant dogs before, and i can deal with that....but i don't want to lol. I have little grandchildren who visit from time to time, so it is important to pick a medium energy who doesnt seem too fearful or shy and one who is sociable.


I don't think I've heard of a truly "dominant" Hav. (and not sure I believe in it in other breeds, though I know some breeds can be willful) But, unfortunately, although there SHOULDN'T be fearful or shy Havs, there are some, and you are wise to avoid those if they will be spending time with children.


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

I had a Pekinese with very dominant tendencies and read the book Leader of the Pack which helped her tremendously! Toy breeds often are allowed to get away with things you would never let a large breed get away with. Amy breed can have dominant dogs. Its not a bad thing, you just have to know how to make them understand that they are not the alpha in your 'pack' then they relax and get over it. Willfullness can be dominance. Little things demonstrate you are the leader, such as being the one to initiate play time, being the first to walk through a door, letting your dog up on furniture or bed only by invitation. Its not about you being aggressive or stern in ANY way. Its all about your attitude. But, some dogs are not dominant, like my Daisi  She is a dogue de bordeaux. But i'll tell you what, i had two englush mastiffs and a pekinese, amd far as the dog pack was concerned, that little peke ruled the roost lol! I have read tbough that Havanese really dont have much tendency toward dominance.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

they are all so precious! looking forward to seeing "yours"


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

Thank you for your input everone! I promise its not my intention to pick based on looks  Just like to share cute puppy pics! I am so excited, and its so hard to wait!


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

Thank you Evelyn! Whimsy is so so pretty...was she sable as a puppy? I just want a happy loving companion, and a companion for Daisi too  She was such a good 'mom' to our puppy Thor, who we lost a month ago to cancer.


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

*Dais with Thor*

Here is Daisi with Thor when he was a baby. At 12 months of age he weighed 148 lbs! He had bladder cancer and had to be helped over the rainbow bridge shortly after his 1 st birthday


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ahhhh, they are all adorable and you can't go "wrong" with ANY of them ... BUT if I was FORCED to choose based on color, (and we all know you shouldn't chose based on color, BUT...) I would have that black and white boy home so fast!! 
good luck! when do you get to meet them!?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

they are all so sweet. I wounder if the breeder is worried about the small girl having a health issue. She is really cute.
I love the sweet face on this girl.I'm not a breeder but am wondering if at this age if its to young to tell if her legs a Easty Westy? I was told when picking out a puppy to really check out their legs. It also doesn't hurt to look at their teeth to see if there bite is good.


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

I get to meet them on April 12 th, when they are 8 weeks old, then he or she will come home at 10 weeks. I thought that girl looked easty westy too...she sure is cute though! I also like the one the breeder is worried about being so small. Maybe the vet will give her a clean bill of health...i hope so for her sake!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

yatesja said:


> I get to meet them on April 12 th, when they are 8 weeks old, then he or she will come home at 10 weeks. I thought that girl looked easty westy too...she sure is cute though! I also like the one the breeder is worried about being so small. Maybe the vet will give her a clean bill of health...i hope so for her sake!


 I have a friend who had a very small Havanese who turned out to be a wonderful little girl Perfect health but is just smaller.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Yeah, don't pick based on colour, go for temperament. Brody and I may just be a wee bit biased in favour of the b&w boy...and he still gets our vote! I know when I got Brody I wanted to go for temperament first; colour and sex were last on my list of importance. I have always been partial to the B&Ws though....all things being equal my heart will almost always go for the B&W, but that's just my personal preference.


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

I love them all! I am partial to white/ cream adults, even though i hear tear staining can be a problem. I am ordering a grooming table


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

yatesja said:


> I had a Pekinese with very dominant tendencies and read the book Leader of the Pack which helped her tremendously! Toy breeds often are allowed to get away with things you would never let a large breed get away with. Amy breed can have dominant dogs. Its not a bad thing, you just have to know how to make them understand that they are not the alpha in your 'pack' then they relax and get over it. Willfullness can be dominance. Little things demonstrate you are the leader, such as being the one to initiate play time, being the first to walk through a door, letting your dog up on furniture or bed only by invitation. Its not about you being aggressive or stern in ANY way. Its all about your attitude. But, some dogs are not dominant, like my Daisi  She is a dogue de bordeaux. But i'll tell you what, i had two englush mastiffs and a pekinese, amd far as the dog pack was concerned, that little peke ruled the roost lol! I have read tbough that Havanese really dont have much tendency toward dominance.


Any dog can be "bratty" because it hasn't had proper training, just like any kid can be. Some are definitely easier than others. But Ceasar Milan's "pack mentality" and "dominance" theories are scientifically completely outdated. They may work... But often not for the reasons he thinks, and often there are much more humane methods to get the same or better results.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

yatesja said:


> I love them all! I am partial to white/ cream adults, even though i hear tear staining can be a problem. I am ordering a grooming table


If you're partial to the light ones, and one of those has the temperament you're looking for, go for it! A lot of puppies have the most trouble with thear staining when they are teething, and then it gets a lot easier to handle as they mature. Lots of people here have light colored dogs, so ther are lots of people to help with advice in that department!

I ended up not having any trouble with tear staining... i just have to keep the whole REST of the dog clean!!!ound:


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

I guess its just been my experience that cesars methods have worked for me in very profound ways. The book Leader of the pack was not written by cesar btw  I certainly never did anything inhumane in training my dogs nor would i ever. But one does have to take away wjat works for am individual dog from any method. Its like when i work with my horses...i watch parelli, clinton anderson and craig cameron, and take from each of them. As far as cesar's methods, i have never done the 'touch' corrections he does, but i have found that his advice to be calm and relaxed to be very important in working with the more dominant ogs we have had. Now, i dont imagine any of those methods will need to be used when training a Hav lol! I have had my share of rejabing rescues, i just want an easy going leople loving puppy for once lol!


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

Krandall your havanese os SO cute! Boy or girl? Have you known thete to be a lot of temperament differences btween males and females in havanese?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yatesja said:


> I had a Pekinese with very dominant tendencies and read the book Leader of the Pack which helped her tremendously! Toy breeds often are allowed to get away with things you would never let a large breed get away with. Amy breed can have dominant dogs. Its not a bad thing, you just have to know how to make them understand that they are not the alpha in your 'pack' then they relax and get over it. Willfullness can be dominance. Little things demonstrate you are the leader, such as being the one to initiate play time, being the first to walk through a door, letting your dog up on furniture or bed only by invitation. Its not about you being aggressive or stern in ANY way. Its all about your attitude. But, some dogs are not dominant, like my Daisi  She is a dogue de bordeaux. But i'll tell you what, i had two englush mastiffs and a pekinese, amd far as the dog pack was concerned, that little peke ruled the roost lol! I have read tbough that Havanese really dont have much tendency toward dominance.


Most problems with dogs have nothing to do with dominance. It's usually an untrained dog or unsocialized dog. Dominance is not a trait but a relationship with another dog (not human). It is usually over resources shared by coexisting dogs. Pick a puppy that is eager to greet you and don't worry about it becoming dominant. Here is an article that explains dominance. It's a non issue and has become a meme with time . http://www.apdt.com/about/ps/dominance.aspx


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

Well said!


----------



## Georgette (Jan 3, 2013)

They are all so adorable. We forget how tiny they once were.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

yatesja said:


> I guess its just been my experience that cesars methods have worked for me in very profound ways. The book Leader of the pack was not written by cesar btw  I certainly never did anything inhumane in training my dogs nor would i ever. But one does have to take away wjat works for am individual dog from any method. Its like when i work with my horses...i watch parelli, clinton anderson and craig cameron, and take from each of them. As far as cesar's methods, i have never done the 'touch' corrections he does, but i have found that his advice to be calm and relaxed to be very important in working with the more dominant ogs we have had. Now, i dont imagine any of those methods will need to be used when training a Hav lol! I have had my share of rejabing rescues, i just want an easy going leople loving puppy for once lol!


Ah! Another horse person too! There are several of us who are horse'n'Hav people. 

Glad to hear that you temper what yout ake form CM. You're right that staying calm and confident is critical when training any animal. (or kid!)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

yatesja said:


> Krandall your havanese os SO cute! Boy or girl? Have you known thete to be a lot of temperament differences btween males and females in havanese?


Thanks! He's a boy. (or was! ).

From what I've seen, as well as what I've been told by my (very experienced) breeder, there is much less difference between the temperaments of females and males than in some breeds. SOME of the girls can be a bit more independent, but that is far from a general rule. There are also lots of snuggle-bug females. As far as trainability is concerned, of the Havs I know involved in performance work, they are just about evenly split between girls and boys.


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

Thank you! I just cant wait to meet the babies! The breeder (25 yrs with Havs and a former pres of the HCA  only lives 40 minutes from me which is great. April 12th is the day...only a couple weeks!


----------



## windym300 (Nov 20, 2010)

yatesja said:


> Thank you! I just cant wait to meet the babies! The breeder (25 yrs with Havs and a former pres of the HCA  only lives 40 minutes from me which is great. April 12th is the day...only a couple weeks!


So excited for you!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

Thank you Wendy!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

It's great to have an experienced, quality breeder that you can turn to for help and advice even after you bring your little one home!


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

Thank you karen and kodi ( i hope i got the name right ) i was thrilled to find her.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

This will be a very long two weeks for you! They are all so cute, but of course based on my siggy and avatar you can see I'm partial to B&W parti's. This little guy looks very much like Timmy when he was a pup which was only about a year ago but I can't imagine life without him.


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

Jen it has been a very very long wait lol! I have read everything i can get my hands on, most of my basic supplies i already have purchased, i think i've looked at every pictute of havanese ever posted on the internet lol! Which one do you think looks like your Timmy? Love the name btw! Wasnt that the name of Ernest Hemmingway's hav?


----------



## kathyc (Mar 7, 2013)

What a bunch of adorables...There`s something about Hav pups....Well I`m partial to B&W but have a all white male and we wouldn't have it any other way...such is fate...Any choice will be the right one...Kathy


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

You already bought everything?.... Wow it's gonna be a really long two weeks! I was referring to the b&w parti boy. I have some pics of Tim in the album of my homepage when be was 11-12 wks old. The breeder named him Timmy and since my family couldn't decide on a name, plus both my mom and MIL's dogs growing up were both named Timmy, the writing was on the wall. I'm not sure about Hemingway's dog.


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

all too darn cute. Something about the all white white one that i am completely drawn to


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

Wynne, the breeder told me yesterday that the white boy is going to have a beautiful coat, and once he gets in her lap je just wants to stay thete and plays with her buttons  He sounds very sweet and snuggly!


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

Wynne, the breeder told me yesterday that the white one is going yo have a beautiful coat, and loves to lay in her lap and play


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

yatesja said:


> Here is Daisi with Thor when he was a baby. At 12 months of age he weighed 148 lbs! He had bladder cancer and had to be helped over the rainbow bridge shortly after his 1 st birthday


I am in love with Daisy and Thor.


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

Thank you Jessica! Dasi is the red one  She was such a great ' mom ' to Thor when he was new to our home, and i know she will be a great mom to our new puppy  Thor was so loving, so intelligent, he would make up games with his toys  We miss him


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

THat Sable boy reminds me so much of Rollie when he was a pup!


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

Awe he does!! Rollie has such a sweet face! Well only 2 weeks now until i get to go meet them and make my pick!


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

Does the white boy look like he might have brown nose pigment?


----------

